# anyone know good rabit or squirrel hunting in LA



## skater1146 (Jan 19, 2006)

thats, louisiana, not los angelos...anyone know of any good places, preferably in southern louisiana


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

just find some trees with nuts in them and you'll usually find squirrels......i dont know the weather down there but in ohio early in the year we look for mullberry trees because they bloom fast.....and when hunting squirells in the north a mullberry tree is like a diamond


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

What part of Louisiana are you in, or going to be in? I live there and can tell you a little, I brought my dog and killed one this morning...


----------



## skater1146 (Jan 19, 2006)

im in prarieville, is there anything i laffayette or br?


----------



## californiahunter (Nov 25, 2006)

i actually live in los angelous u know any good spots


----------

